# Should I bring my birds to storm shelter?



## Tails (Nov 22, 2015)

The area I live in gets dangerous weather around this time of year and in the spring, and the biggest threat is tornados. I would not think twice about bringing my two budgies with me if we took shelter in a basement but we have an underground storm shelter in the backyard and I was wondering if I could get some opinions on whether I should take them with me or clear a spot in my closet and leave them in there in case of bad weather. My concern with taking them to the underground shelter is that it's typically raining very hard and quite possibly hailing whenever we do go down to the shelter and it's a very small space for four people and a cage so I would have to put them in a box (with holes in it of course) to carry them out in and keep them in until we come back to the house. We have never had a tornado actually do damage in my neighborhood but you never know. Would it be a little too traumatic to go to the shelter or would it be in their best interest?


----------



## Limamae (Dec 23, 2015)

I think you should take them with you if anything dangerous happens. You can also buy a small travel cage and put a blanket over it if you don't want to put them in a box.


----------



## Tails (Nov 22, 2015)

Do you have any recommendations on travel cages or maybe anything I'd need to put in one?


----------



## mekat (May 18, 2015)

If you can take them with you great but if you can't then just make them as safe as you can in your home. A tight squeeze for a little while probably won't be a big deal but I am not there and don't know the situation so use your judgement.

If you do use a travel cage then use common sense. They will have to be loaded in the travel cage well before you go to the shelter as in whenever there is a tornado warning in your immediate area because tornadoes aren't forgiving they don't wait for you to grab animals.

Please remember people are most important if you have to make a split second decision you choose yourself and human family and hope for the best with your animals. Ideally that won't happen but I can tell you from experience animals sense bad weather and panic. They will not always cooperate so it is best to have them settled where they need to be far in advance.

I survived F4 tornado that took out half my town. I have been in trenches dealt with panicked animals and made split second decisions and all this with the luxury of having a shelter inside our home I don't want to imagine how much more hectic it will be running across a yard with a tornado in the vicinity.

This is a photo of my old house taken 36 hours after the tornado. That field behind the house isn't a field. It was a neighborhood that was filled with fences, trees and houses just 2 days before.










Yes, try to save your birds if you can but don't wait because anything in the path of a tornado will be destroyed.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Here are a couple options.

I would recommend getting the first one as it small enough for travel and large enough to serve as a "hospital" cage if needed.

13.5L x 11W x 18H 
Kaytee Treat Play-n-Learn Parakeet Cage 1 Pack - 13.5L x 11W x 18H (22 with Playtop Open) - Walmart.com

The next option is meant for use such as short trips to the vet but would be better than putting your budgies in a dark box if you need something really small for the shelter.

9" x 5-5/8" x 6-1/8" high.
Prevue Pet Products Travel Cage for Birds and Small Animals, Pink - Walmart.com

Depending on the space in the shelter,
You may want to consider something larger than the other options above.

16.5"; L X 11.8"; W X 22"; H,
Petco Designer Square Top Parakeet Cage, 16.5" L X 11.8" W X 22" H | Petco Store

30.0 x 18.0 x 18.0
Prevue Pet Products Flight Bird Cage, White, 1ct - Walmart.com
Prevue Pet Products Flight Bird Cage, White, 1ct - Walmart.com

Cover the cage with a couple of towels or a fleece blanket when transporting it to and from the shelter. Having a dry towel or blanket to drape over the cage to protect the budgies from drafts while in the shelter is advisable as well.

Additionally, ensure you take food and bottled water into the shelter for the birds.*


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Well, I agree in the fact that you should take your birds with you, and that picture just further solidifies my opinion. Deb took to words right out of my mouth as far as her suggestions go. I wish you the best of luck, and a safe and happy holiday!!!*


----------



## Wiki (Feb 25, 2012)

I keep a sealed bottle of water, a tea towel (for emergency capture if needed - and it will probably be needed) and a plastic container of food inside my evacuation cage. The cage is decked out with several layers of paper on the bottom, one secure perch and two empty, clean dishes. I then wrap it in a garbage bag and seal tight to keep it clean and then put it in the shed. On catastrophic or severe fire danger days, I bring the cage up to the house and check the supplies. It's important to have it ready to go immediately, and plan for your birds to have other ideas.


----------

